# Don't know how much more I can take: High Ammonia Level



## Swords and Mollies (Jun 6, 2009)

My big tank-29 (3 mollies, 2 swords, 4 tetras, 1 sword fry in a fry isolation tank, and a pleco) has been a problem for a while. They've recently had ick and (I'm pretty sure fin rot). Their ph is right about 72(which I don't understand b/c the same water gave my fry tank a 60 ph. I've added crushed coral to raise the ph in the fry tank. Afraid to do it in the adult tank as the pleco has lost almost his whole tail and from what I read they can only tolerate a 74 ph (highest). But now I find my adult tank has a high ammonia level. Last night it seemed to between 3.0 and 6.0. I used ammonia clear tank buddies this afternoon. Now it is reading about a flat 3.0. The directions say to do a 1/4 water change and do it again, if needed. Is this what I should do?

My fry tank-14 has great ammonia levels, but using one of those 5 in 1 tests, which I know are not popular here (but Walmart is the only thing for 60 miles) the Nitrite seems to be just a touch below 3.0 and the nitrate looks right about 40. The fry seem healthy. They eat. They are very active.

The adult tank has appeared as the problem. I bought the product to check them and checked the fry as well.
Should I try the ammonia clear tank buddies again in the adult tank? What should I do? Should be concerned about the Nitrite in the fry tank?

Also, the isolated fry in the big tank is big enough to join the fry tank. Is it safe to move him in these conditions?
Please help. I'm going crazy! :roll:


----------



## Swords and Mollies (Jun 6, 2009)

p.s., the fish in the adult tank act fine. Active. Just fin and tail conditions that concerned me. And one of the swords stays in the bubbles from the air bar, except to eat.


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

first...as you said your 5 in 1 test strips are not very accurate you really need to invest in a liquid master test kit. API makes one and you can actually order one from walmart on line and have it delivered to your house. if you could let us know how long the tank has been set up and all its inhabitents. but anyway on to your your original problem/question......DO NOT USE ANY CHEMICALS TO REDUCE/REMOVE TOXINS.....they will not do much good but will probably cause more harm then anything......water changes are the best way to reduce toxins in your tank. you should do 30-50% changes (some one correct me if im wrong) daily. also, you need to be adding a water conditioner like PRIME to your tank at each water change.....im sure a more seasoned fish keeper will be along to add more


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Ditto on what Molliefan09 posted. No chemicals and keep changing out that water until your ammonia is under control. 

As for the test kit, I found the API Freswater Master Test kit at Big Al's online for $19.99. The same kit at Petco is around $30.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

:thumbsup: Agree. Daily water changes and the use of Prime to detoxify ammonia and nitrites.
No chemicals or medications.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

absolutely right on with the water changes start with a 50% today and then move to the smaller 30% tomorrow and keep it up until under control.. another product that walmart sells to condition the water is called Start Right... if they dont have the prime this will work as well but dont use any other chemicals.... hope all is well and keep us posted


----------



## Swords and Mollies (Jun 6, 2009)

Do I put the prime in the new water I'm adding or directly into the tank?


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

the first few water changes i treated the whole tank as you should untill your ammonia levels come down or cycle completes, but i always added the whole ammount to the new water and let it sit for 10-15 mintues before adding it to my tank


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

wow really molliefan.. you need to stay out of my head LOL i was going to say te same thing word for word.....


----------



## Swords and Mollies (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanx to all.


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

lol bearwithfish....great minds think alike!!


----------



## fighttest (Jun 25, 2009)

do you use a liquid test or a paper strip test? i ask because generaly the paper strip tests can become very inacurate because they aquire himidity every time you open the bottle. my girlfriends dad had been using the paper strip tests and thought his tank wasnt cycled for 3 months but it was just his strips. im not saying that that is whats wrong or could be wrong just that that could be a cause of you reading high ammonia


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

Strips suck, I was using them. Yesterday got a API master kit(which doesnt include anything for hardness) and Im much happier.


----------

